# Mud Guards, Headrests & Flags.



## stearman65 (28 Sep 2016)

Three of the additions I want to make to my newly acquired ICE Adventure Folding Trike, are a headrest, 3 mudguards & one or two flags. IMO the manufacturers versions are too expensive, so I intend to obtain / fabricate my own. The first essential will be a set of mudguards, I have ordered two sets of Halford's Polisport Everest Clip on 20inch mudguards at £7.29 a set. I've ordered 2 sets as from the pictures & the need for the rear guard to also protect the rear of the mesh seat. & my back, so I may have to join the two rear guards to do this. That will leave me with 2 front guards set to give maximum protection. The stays will either be aluminium flat bar or wire. As for fixings I intend to use the existing on the trike & whatever comes with the guards which is unclear. I have numerous brackets & screws from my previous up-cycling projects. See pictures in the flickr folder.
For the headrest, I did a search on ebay in the car parts section & found a brand new Ford Mondeo rear seat head rest @ £6.50 including postage, with 300mm long arms which hopefully will give sufficient adjustment. To fix the headrest to the seat, I've ordered two motorcycle mirror mounts which will fix to the existing cross bar on the seat, £3.29 inc postage.
Finally the flag/s. This one will cause some comment, I've ordered a pocket fishing rod, see picture. Not sure how I will attach it or them yet or even if it will work, it looks OK although the price is a bit steep @ £4.69 + 99p postage for 1. As for the flags themselves, my wife is looking out for a suitalbe piece of material. Savings to date £255.00. That's it for now, watch this space for progress.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/eric_shepherd/albums/72157673266894152 
My mobile garage is back from the van hospital, so hopefully I can crack on now.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Sep 2016)

My flag is attached to the stay on the rack using a combination of gaffer tape and cable ties. It hasn't budged a millimeter.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2016)

Headrest is too heavy and will damage the seat.

Three sets of normal mudguards required.


----------



## BlackPanther (28 Sep 2016)

For a rear mudguard on the Trice Borealis I used a 26 inch SKS rear which I had laying around. It fits the Trices 20 inch wheel and was easy to shape by bending the rods and pulling the mudguard in, just needed to shorten the rods slightly. As for front mudguards, my Trices came with them, but I'd bite the bullet and buy the proper item as they work so well, stay secure and look decent. If you're good at making brackets/welding then I'd copy Ices design/measurements.

Flags? They're cheap as chips on eBay-if you just want plain yellow or orange. Assuming the Adventure has the standard mesh seat, a standard diameter flag pole slots down the side seat tubes. If it has solid caps just drill a hole, the flags are then held by the cap, and when pushed down to where the seat tube bends it holds tightly so there's no rattle/shake. Plus they can be pulled out in a flash for transporting in a car.

I'm with you on making a homemade neckrest. I just made one for the Metabike using 2 metal flag mount brackets, clamped round a piece of plastic plumbing pipe, wrapped in that anti slip matting stuff. I just heat glued it to the hardshell seat, and it's all hidden under the seatpad anyway. It's not adjustable but set up perfect for me. An adjustable rest for a hardshell would be trickier, and certainly take longer than the 15 minutes it took for me to knock one up!

A car headrest may be a bit big and way too heavy? You only need a small area to rest the back of your neck, especially if you wear a helmet?


----------



## stearman65 (28 Sep 2016)

> A car headrest may be a bit big and way too heavy? You only need a small area to rest the back of your neck, especially if you wear a helmet?


My Mondeo rear middle seat head rest is 19.5 x 10cm x 10cm deep, The heaviest bits are the sprung steel supports which I'll cut to length when it's fitted.


----------



## stearman65 (28 Sep 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> My flag is attached to the stay on the rack using a combination of gaffer tape and cable ties. It hasn't budged a millimeter.


Need to take mine off or collapse it for folding the trike, which is why I chose it. Can always do a bit of fishing if I'm touring a canal.


----------



## stearman65 (28 Sep 2016)

BlackPanther said:


> For a rear mudguard on the Trice Borealis I used a 26 inch SKS rear which I had laying around. It fits the Trices 20 inch wheel and was easy to shape by bending the rods and pulling the mudguard in, just needed to shorten the rods slightly. As for front mudguards, my Trices came with them, but I'd bite the bullet and buy the proper item as they work so well, stay secure and look decent. If you're good at making brackets/welding then I'd copy Ices design/measurements.


To be honest besides the price I don't like the shape of the Ice mudguards, bit fussy for me. The picture shows a Morgan 3 wheeler replica I built in my forties, boughtt the guards & stays from a vintage car show.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> A car headrest may be a bit big and way too heavy? You only need a small area to rest the back of your neck, especially if you wear a helmet?





> My Mondeo rear middle seat head rest is 19.5 x 10cm x 10cm deep, The heaviest bits are the sprung steel supports which I'll cut to length when it's fitted.


Heaviest part is the steel that runs right through the headrest. Either end are just that, ends of a preformed shape onto which the headrest is moulded into place around.


----------



## stearman65 (3 Oct 2016)

The headrest, m/cycle mirror brackets & mini fishing rod have all arrived. Problems, metalwork on headrest, diameter may be too much for brackets, have to trial drill to check, weighed in at 1Lb which will reduce when supports cut to length. Fishing rod flag pole ok, just need to fettle the recepticle to hold it to the trike. Also ordered a set of Raleigh MTB pedals with toe clips & straps. Those have arrived & look OK for the money. The Halfords mudguards were collected Saturday, after 3 attempts at ordering them, (Halfords really need to get their act into gear) surprisingly substantial. However the mat black finish will have to be enhanced, may paint them the same blue as the trike? Finally my new Dispatch van has proved to be a dog, with numerous faults & is going back to the dealer as soon as I've found another. Testing a replacement later this morning. Until that is found & obtained, work on the trike curtailed, hopefully will re-start by the end of the week.


----------



## Mr Magoo (3 Oct 2016)

You have not mentioned if your tame mobile cycle mechanic arrived on Friday ?
Did he sort out the other issues and concerns such as the SA Drum brakes ?
ICE now offer a cnc machined flag mount holder .that clamps to the seat crossmember
The normal way to fit the ICE Flag pole or for that matter aftermarket poles .
Is to simply slide into the pre drilled top seat frame bungs right or left side or both
You may not have spotted them as the seat cover hides them
Note the two small slits in the fabric next to the top corners and zip pocket
Carefully poke or prod a ball driver allen key into the slit to locate or reveal the bung with the hole.


----------



## stearman65 (8 Oct 2016)

Put a deposit on a replacement van Monday, collected it Thursday. Friday attempted to load the trike & folding bike ready assembled. Started off in fine drizzle which increased to a full blown downpour. So after wetting all the gear thoroughly, gave up in disgust. As soon as the weather improves will have another try.


----------



## Mr Magoo (8 Oct 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Put a deposit on a replacement van Monday, collected it Thursday. Friday attempted to load the trike & folding bike ready assembled. Started off in fine drizzle which increased to a full blown downpour. So after wetting all the gear thoroughly, gave up in disgust. As soon as the weather improves will have another try.
> View attachment 146925



I doubt if you need to fold the trike .....with your latest car estate van/.truck or skip loader and mobile garage
......try this .
Rear wheel in first aiming for the centre of the load area .
Then open the rear side door and slide the trike across towards the passenger seat belt zone
Now turn your front wheels into line with the rear wheel arch and spare tyre
Finally secure using the floor mounted luggage eyes and place the trike parking brake on .
Some folk pop bungee loops on the trike front brakes
If your struggling on the width ......make up a dummy floor at the same height as your right rear wheel arch to gain another 2"
Now you need to consider a CRG Chain Ring Guard which will save your car trim shins
Halfords don't stock them ...........ICE make proven designed and refined CRG * and they are great value for money in the long term !
*So strong you can store the trike in the vertical
For the longer trips .....to save space ........fold the trike as per the ICE instructions + remove the front wheels (simple allen keys/spanner )
At which point the whole lot will fit into a standard padded MTB bag with grab handles and some bags form a groundsheet and have tiny wheels fitted !
Hope that helps .......is the trike now adjusted and safe to stop and of course ride ?


----------



## stearman65 (14 Oct 2016)

Finally got around to loading the bike & trike into the van, it goes in best unfolded, too much of a struggle for wife & I in the limited space with it folded. The wheel tracks are 4 inches wider than the ramp so it has to be carried. The trike is going around to the mechanic Tuesday with a list of items to do. Hoping to fit the headrest & mudguards myself when the mudguard stays arrive. In hindsight the Mission trike would have been easier to load being a delta shape with a narrower track to fit the ramp. Will see how things turn out when the repairs are complete.


----------



## Mr Magoo (15 Oct 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Finally got around to loading the bike & trike into the van, it goes in best unfolded, too much of a struggle for wife & I in the limited space with it folded. The wheel tracks are 4 inches wider than the ramp so it has to be carried. The trike is going around to the mechanic Tuesday with a list of items to do. Hoping to fit the headrest & mudguards myself when the mudguard stays arrive. In hindsight the Mission trike would have been easier to load being a delta shape with a narrower track to fit the ramp. Will see how things turn out when the repairs are complete.
> View attachment 147832


Just a thought having viewed your latest picture .
Assuming you have no plans to use the rear passenger left side zone
and not running a Taxi service for fellow residents !
Why not move the spare wheel to that space and either lay flat with a deck or box over it . or stand in the vertical . You will need to ensure the spare wheel is retained by a subframe and secured for safety .
With your history of kit cars and DIY designs of headrests + Mudguards it should be a simple solution .
Long term I'am sure it will make things easier for you as you will have a roll on roll off
transporter/garage .


----------



## stearman65 (18 Oct 2016)

Took the trike around to the mechanics this morning for its overhaul. I had thought the chain was the correct length as the previous owner was my size. However , the M rang to ask if I'd adjusted the boom since I bought it as he thought the chain too long. As I'd only done a few hundred yards in it & not changed gears, I've confirmed the boom hasn't been adjusted so he's removing a couple of links as the chain was jumping on the smallest cogs. Did a trial fit of the mudguards before taking the trike & although the fronts will be shortish, they'll be better that none. The rear was supposed to be for 20" diameter, but don't follow the wheel contour exactly, may need some tweaking. The M/c is fitting the pedals, so there's only the headrest, which I tried but the M/C mirror brackets I was going to fit it to the seat with don't have enough meat for the diameter of the HR supports. Bought a couple of chrome 15mm Hospital saddles which with a plastic pipe insert should be OK & look the biz.


----------



## Mr Magoo (21 Oct 2016)

Should you trust a cheap looking trike ..............2 examples
Craig List Bargain in Southport this one for £999 and no offers (It is legit because its offered by Mr Stearman65 )
Hase KW Electric Klimax with fairing and bag kit shown alongside for £1000 is crooked ( *NOT OFFERED BY SM65*)
....how do I know ...................I bought and sold it and the images have been lifted from the original owner 

** Stearman65 advert reads :-*
_This is your chance to acquire an ICE Adventure recumbent folding trike at less than half the price of the basic model!!!
Enjoy the relaxed pace of recumbent cycling on a beautifully designed, luxurious, ICE Adventure. Cruise the open road, discover hidden trails and explore new horizons. Higher more upright riding position. 
This is my ace adventure trike. It's in good condition and I recently put on a new tyre (a Schwalbe marathon plus, matching the rest). It's also got a pretty new chain and rear derailleur as well as SRAM X5 27 gears, triple front chain ring, X rims by Alex and Tektro brake levers. There are some small amounts of wear & tear, but nothing too serious and everything is shown in the photographs.
Quick and easy ICE Easy Stowage or transport with the Compact Flat Twist fold.
New Price ICE "Adventure 20" basic From £2,176.27.
*Additiona Items Supply only. To Be Fitted By Buyer.
Padded Headrest. Front & Rear Mudguards*
Any trial arranged, Buyer must collect, no courier collections.
Just had a full service by local bicycle mechanic, bill available.
_


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> Should you trust a cheap looking trike ..............2 examples
> Craig List Bargain in Southport this one for £999 and no offers (It is legit because its offered by Mr Stearman65 )
> Hase KW Electric Klimax with fairing and bag kit shown alongside for £1000 is crooked ( *NOT OFFERED BY SM65*)
> ....how do I know ...................I bought and sold it and the images have been lifted from the original owner
> ...


Up for sale?

Gumtree as well.


Second image is misleading to say the least. Ohio dealers name used, along with their picture which shows a disc brake fitted trike.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> Should you trust a cheap looking trike ..............2 examples
> Craig List Bargain in Southport this one for £999 and no offers (It is legit because its offered by Mr Stearman65 )
> Hase KW Electric Klimax with fairing and bag kit shown alongside for £1000 is crooked ( *NOT OFFERED BY SM65*)
> ....how do I know ...................I bought and sold it and the images have been lifted from the original owner
> ...


I'm not sure what planet our friend is from either (he's probably got us both on 'ignore' so I don't care what he thinks or if he 'reports' us for 'nasty' comments as the bloke has already called me a 'bully boy' which really got my goat)

No doubt he'll be on here bragging about how he has made a profit on the deal but some of us buy bikes/trikes to ride.


----------



## Mr Magoo (29 Oct 2016)

The Ebay sale for this Adventure is going up and down quicker than the pound
Auctions with ID Protected bidding + private listing ...........Do you ever wonder why this is used .?
So with 4 hours to go to the final countdown .
Saturday AM Top bid £1390 By lunchtime today £661 as the higher bids show withdrawn or cancelled
The Dahon and the Mobile* garage are up for sale on Ebay.
So the Citroen owners forum must be scratching their heads as well as Cyclechat members
*Citroen Dispatch


----------



## Mr Magoo (29 Oct 2016)

RESULT
£1020
Will the new owner please stand up and take a bow


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> RESULT
> £1020
> Will the new owner please stand up and take a bow


I think I know, doesn't post on here though


----------



## Tilley (9 Nov 2016)

I have a Trice QNT which I believe is an older version of the ICE adventure. I have used a telescopic fishing rod as a flag pole and by trimming off the foam grip handle it fitted perfectly inside the seat tube. I use a blue and white windsock which as it spirals as I ride is more noticeable to traffic. The only major drawback with the flag is that it spooks horses. I now know to stop when ever I see a horse and rider on the road and allow them to pass me. If you want more info on the type of rod or the windsock please let me know, hope this is helpful.


----------



## stearman65 (9 Nov 2016)

Tilley said:


> I have a Trice QNT which I believe is an older version of the ICE adventure. I have used a telescopic fishing rod as a flag pole and by trimming off the foam grip handle it fitted perfectly inside the seat tube. I use a blue and white windsock which as it spirals as I ride is more noticeable to traffic. The only major drawback with the flag is that it spooks horses. I now know to stop when ever I see a horse and rider on the road and allow them to pass me. If you want more info on the type of rod or the windsock please let me know, hope this is helpful.


Thanks for the information, however my Ice trike has now been sold along with my wife's Dahon Ciao C5 & our Citroen Dispatch WAV. After a fall which my wife had & a dodgy ECG for me, we've given up cycling. It was good while it lasted, but it's now off our bucket list. I still have the telescopic fishing rod I bought to make a flag pole along with a few other items acquired along the way, I will put them on here for sale when the dust settles.


----------



## mjr (12 Nov 2016)

Sorry to read that. Are your medics OK with that, rather than wanting you to keep exercising but take it easier? But all the best for the future either way.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Nov 2016)

Tilley said:


> I have a Trice QNT which I believe is an older version of the ICE adventure. I have used a telescopic fishing rod as a flag pole and by trimming off the foam grip handle it fitted perfectly inside the seat tube. I use a blue and white windsock which as it spirals as I ride is more noticeable to traffic. The only major drawback with the flag is that it spooks horses. I now know to stop when ever I see a horse and rider on the road and allow them to pass me. If you want more info on the type of rod or the windsock please let me know, hope this is helpful.




IIRC the Trice T had a mesh seat and is the forerunner of the Adventure as opposed to the racier Q which had a carbon seat, although I think both versions ended up with mesh when teh design changed


Trice T:







Trice Q:








Both has an "NT" version with narrower track to allow easier access to doors etc (4 " rings a bell)



Then horses...... The flag has little to do with the spooking. They are prey animals and as such react to predators

As most predators are low, sleek and fast.... recumbent trikes tend to be classified as such, hence the reaction


----------



## stearman65 (12 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> Sorry to read that. Are your medics OK with that, rather than wanting you to keep exercising but take it easier? But all the best for the future either way.


Still awaiting final result but in my mind & past experience, it won't be good, maybe my pig valve has run out of puff?


----------



## mjr (12 Nov 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Still awaiting final result but in my mind & past experience, it won't be good, maybe my pig valve has run out of puff?


Possibly, but I'd ask their opinion on the most likely way to maintain it as well as possible.


----------

